#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Is this meditation or relaxation?

## ninfan

I have always found it really hard to meditate. However I have started thinking of this & focussing on the right side of my brain while I do it. This will sound a bit corny but I imagine myself playing with cats & dogs. I regularly play with stray cats & dogs hence i don't even need to imagine, I merely recall my experiences. I try to 'feel' it more rather than just 'visulaize' it. I feel a certain kind of peace & I can sit like a statue without any movement. & I don't have any other thoughts in mind except me being with animals. So am i meditating or just relaxing myself?

----------


## isis

meditating is relaxing yourself. and you can trun off the mind chatter when you meditat.

----------


## ninfan

> meditating is relaxing yourself. and you can trun off the mind chatter when you meditat.


Actually meditation is not merely relaxing. (If thats what you meant) 
Heres how I think of it.
Meditation- a state in which you concentrate on an object or rid your mind of any thoughts. Its more like 'mind control' 
Relaxation- Your mind is free to wander about. Its more like 'surrendering' yourself. 
Of course, meditation is much more difficult than relaxation which is not supposed to be a difficult task at all. As the word itself implies, it simply means to relax the mind & not indulge in any battle with the mind like mind control.

----------

